# Ek hoop julle jag!!!



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

No boet. Here at ASG it's so busy I don't know which way is west anymore.
I'm leaving for Alldays tomorrow to visit outfitters.:darkbeer: 
On the way back I'm stopping in Warmbaths at a friends farm to whack a Wildebeest. The freezer is empty and I need something other than toast to eat.:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> No boet. Here at ASG it's so busy I don't know which way is west anymore.
> I'm leaving for Alldays tomorrow to visit outfitters.:darkbeer:
> On the way back I'm stopping in Warmbaths at a friends farm to whack a Wildebeest. The freezer is empty and I need something other than toast to eat.:tongue:


This is going to sound like bragging but it is not. I have two fridges, last night the last of my meat got delivered, I had to take that to my mom to fill that fridge. I don't have space no more. But it lasts me a year.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bliksem!

I can't believe that this will be my first day in a blind this year!

I work in the hunting business and never get the time to practice my favourite sport myself.

That buddy of mine better tie a wildebeest to the tree at my blind. If I don't connect I'll be hungry for a long time before I get a chance to go hunting again.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*jagkans*

Jy kry gouer kans as ek, het die hele seisoen net kliente uitgevat. Maar volgende week het ek net 1 klient en n paar bokke om afgeslag te lewer aan kopers in die dorp (die mense wat vleis wil he maar nie self die oulike bokkies wil skiet) en dan gaan ek bietjie my boog weer n go gee. Ek het my boog as geskenk gekry en ek moet die ding seker baasraak, skiet wel al baie lekker maar ai! die shooting-form ens...


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Op die staduim jag ek net huise en huis kopers in Pretoria.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Jag?*

Jag? Wat is dit? Kan mens dit eet? Le in die bed met griep, sou more gaan jag het!!! Erens loop 'n Gemsbok met my naam op maar vir eers loop hy nog rustig. Het al 3 keer gaan jag maar niks gekry nie, behalwe 'n jakkals en 'n vark. Maar een van die dae...


----------

